# Welche Informationen mitloggen?



## Scofield (6. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal hoffe ich, dass ich das richtige Unterforum für meine Frage gewählt habe. 
Es geht darum, dass mich interessieren würde, was man in einem Programm alles mitloggen sollte. Ich 
habe mir gerade den log4j in meinem Programm eingebunden und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, welche 
Informationen wichtig sind und welche man am besten weg lässt. 
Ich arbeite momentan viel mit sql-Statements und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich dabei jede sql-Abfrage 
mitloggen soll und ob es Sinn machen würde, wenn ich die sql-Abfrage mit in die log Datei schreibe!?

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand mal einen Überblick geben könnte, auf was es beim loggen ankommt und 
was sich in der Praxis durchgesetzt hat. 

Viele Grüße...


----------



## Andgalf (6. Dez 2011)

Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Es kommt natürlich darauf für wen die späteren Log-Dateien gedacht sind.

Für den First- und Second-Lvl Support sind andere Informationen wichtig als für den Server-Admin.

Wenn die LogDatein hauptsächlich für dich also den Entwickler sind, dann solltest du ja relativ leicht entscheiden können, welche Informationen für dich wichtig sind.

Die SQL Abfragen würde ich allerhöchstens auf debug level loggen .... dann kannst Du die Severity auf debug stellen, wenn Fehler auftreten.


----------



## Scofield (7. Dez 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich hatte gedacht, dass es vielleicht bestimmte Richtlinien gibt, an die man 
sich halten sollte. Aber wenn dem nicht so ist, werde ich einfach mal schauen, wie es für mich Sinn 
macht.

Viele Grüße...


----------

